

I barely use my iPad anymore - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/ipad-review-day-300-2011-2

======
pedalpete
This is the same story I've been hearing from most people I know who have an
iPad, with the exception of my brothers kid who uses it to play games, but he
doesn't have an alternative device to do that with.

I feel the same way about smart-phones. There are very few apps I use that are
really game changers.

The smart-phone replaced an existing piece of hardware, so it isn't like you
were going to leave it behind, but I'm not so sure about the tablets.

I've got a Kindle for reading, and have very little interest in a tablet.
Still questioning what would I do with it??

~~~
georgemcbay
I haven't left the smartphone behind, but I did happily downgrade recently.

I went from an iPhone 3G to a Motorola Droid to an LG Optimus V running on
Virgin Mobile. Though the Optimus V is in virtually all ways a step down from
the Motorola Droid, $150 for phone + $25 month for unlimited data & text and
300 talk minutes is such an enormously better value and the Optimus V still
does everything I actually used my Droid for just fine.

YMMV if you care about running the latest 3D games (or Flash, since the
Optimus V has no Flash support due to being ARMv6)), but I've been totally
happy with my "downgrade".

------
minalecs
I also am in the camp of owning a tablet and using it very little if hardly
ever. I also own smart phone and kindle. Mainly use the smart phone for
browsing web,checking email, listening to music on the go, and keep it near me
in the house for phone calls and a remote control for media pcs. The kindle I
use next for reading before bed. Unfortunately I have to force myself to use
the tablet in most occasions.

------
radley
I picked up the 64GB 3G iPad. Never used the 3G (except the first day or so).
Rarely used more than half the storage.

But I still use it 5-10x day and increasing.

------
melling
I commute on a bus for 20-30 minutes each way every day. I've got my iPad out
and I'm reading HN for most of my commute. Guilt free HN for an hour a day.
:-)

~~~
fromedome
I think if I had a bus commute with Internet access I'd do that, too. But I'm
on the subway underground, rarely with a seat. iPhone is much more useful in
that situation.

